# Jobs for Karaoke Hosts/Singers?



## JR19 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

Is there much call for this type of work in Dubai? My partner has had his own business doing this for the last 9 yrs in Lanzarote and we wondered if it was something he could also do in Dubai.

Anyone have any info?

Thanks
Jane


----------

